# homemade fish tunnel



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

for those who do not have much money to spare try this alternative. let me know how it works if anyone tries it :-D


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

well shoot the pic did not work


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

haha thats cool


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome!! I might try that with a colored bottle so that it would look like a hamster tunnel XD


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Adorable! Just make sure there arent any sharp edges ;D


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah, I would be worried about it hurting my betta's already damaged fins.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

You can always use something like this and silicone it as you apply it to the edges.
http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html

NOTE: Not all sealants are suitable for aquarium use. Use only non-toxic 100% silicone sealants.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Just use some sand paper and smooth out the edges, and it should be fine.


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> Adorable! Just make sure there arent any sharp edges ;D


Ditto this- I would think applying a little heat (as in holding the ends slightly above a stove burner for a few moments) would melt the sharp edges rather nicely.


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

Feral said:


> Ditto this- I would think applying a little heat (as in holding the ends slightly above a stove burner for a few moments) would melt the sharp edges rather nicely.


a lighter would work perfect too


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

^ Great idea!


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

sorry, the link didn't work for me.....


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

arent this guna float??


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFXngPx3w3M


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats a nice method for cutting those bottles :shock: might have to try that one day.


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

hmmm, interesting, but as my dad said when we were done watching, "you could just go to the dollar store and buy bottles" but it is still neat


----------

